# ANOTHER SMOKE UNIT TO CONSIDER



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rccommand.com/Whats_new.php

More smoke to come!!!

manfred diel


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tested this one?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The price appears to be reasonable.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not see any dimensions given. I'm sure tho it can be made to fit locos but just how much smoke it puts out would be good to know. Later RJD


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

All i know is that the smoke unit works on glycerin as smoke fluid,which in turn is harmless and lingers around longer than the regular smokeliquid does!
RC Tank guys use it a lot!!!!

Manfred Diel


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1182927

Just follow the threat in this link and you'll see how much tinkering those guys do to get some good smoke!!!

Manfred Diel

P.S. Down in the RC forum is a Steamboat forum, just as interresting!

Manfred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a waste of time and money. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the glycol stuff seems to be heavier than air, and looks more like a fog machine to me. 

They were talking about food coloring in the glycol to make darker smoke... 

I think the units we use with wicks would clog up. 

Regards, Greg


----------

